# So, let's clear the air...



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello vpsBoard,

Obviously a lot of you are privy to the recent drama threads about my involvement with GVH and such. So to clear up some issues, I made a video. Instead of making a "press release" and stating "FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE".. lol... I decided to do it this way. Not sure if any of you will care or not, but I'm speaking the truth and I hope you guys and gals do understand the meaning of my words.

FOR IMMEDIATE Rehaha no.

 Here is the video link: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F6129B59754EABB!3908&authkey=!AFGJ2uSOjNGYEE0&ithint=video%2cmp4

I was in my truck when I got back from watching Furious 7. Great movie by the way! 

Any questions?


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok so is there a non-compete clause in place? Who owns and controls GreenValueHost.com?

While you claim you didn't lie to anybody, this snippet is what has me believing otherwise:



And then less than 24 hours later, you're quoted in this "Press Release": http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1472856

Please just explain to me how you can tell us one thing and then less than 1 day later what you told us was not true. Honestly this is the only thing that bothers me, everything else I can care less about but once you stop being truthful to us, you can't expect us to trust you after that. What changed during that 20 hour period? Was that "Press Release" written after you said made that post? I find it hard to believe you and him hashed out a new agreement within a day.

I really want to believe your video but you really didn't clear up much and it seems you spent more time talking about XFuse and future services you'll be offering. At the very least you could have cleared up why you posted one thing here (Jonny owes you money) and then posted another thing on LET (Jonny owes CC/HVH money). In the video you mentioned that you got GVH for free and just had to pay off his debt, so how does he owe you money? You've mentioned multiple times here on vpsBoard that he owes you money but in the video you said he owes CC/HVH money but made no mention of him owing you anything. Please clear these inconsistencies up for us. Thanks.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 18, 2015)

props for the video.

Looking forward to see your new website and services. Do you post offers anywhere?


----------



## Francisco (Apr 18, 2015)

Since Jonny has stated an amount in his write up of $7k, are you on the hook for any of this or is it somehow directly bound to Jonny? I'd assume CC would bind it to GVH given Jonny is underaged and could be used as a way of dumping debt.

I watched it all but as Joe said, it came off way more as a plug for your upcoming features than "this is why someone that was supposed to be 100% cut from the project and shipped back to to school is now claiming to be our 'Operations Manager'".

Is he involved or no? If he's not, you better cut the growth off and fast. I still think you should just transfer things to CC and see if they'll let you keep the VPS stuff and you work from there since given his public pricing/etc he did on dedi's it's obviously they weren't making money.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 18, 2015)

> I still think you should just transfer things to CC and see if they'll let you keep the VPS stuff and you work from there since given his public pricing/etc he did on dedi's it's obviously they weren't making money.


VPS under GVH was lucky to break even and by the end was losing money.... Never saw the numbers but knew this as fact.  Too many E3 nodes and inability to cash flow upgrade to better hardware, more cores, etc.   No one wants VPS accounts and especially not those.   Probably couldn't give them away for free.  It was mentioned to a bunch of folks a while back and no interest. 

The profits are in the dedis and everyone wants those.  Even at slim GVH-Jonny sold it, still profitable.

I give credit to Duke for putting video out there and doing some a little different.

@KuJoe's question stands.   I said it back then, stood by it, shit came to be... No one happy that it did.  Whole 180 turn with Jonny back on VPS, meh, I heard murmurings prior to, but I saw zero way such could fly or should.  Unsure what folks were thinking, all those involved.  Yeah I hate debt like the next person, don't incur it.


----------



## ChrisK (Apr 18, 2015)

we should all sit back and let jonny and duke run their business how they want to , no idea why other providers are so critical of them// nobody is telling you how to run your business


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> we should all sit back and let jonny and duke run their business how they want to , no idea why other providers are so critical of them// nobody is telling you how to run your business


I can care less how they run their business.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Ok so is there a non-compete clause in place? Who owns and controls ******************?
> 
> While you claim you didn't lie to anybody, this snippet is what has me believing otherwise:
> 
> ...


I believe I touched on that in the video. Maybe I didn't make myself very clear and I apologize. What I meant by that post to drmike was that his insanity wasn't coming back anytime soon. You know, his $1/year for 10GB Ram and 100TB Bandwidt for live stuff. Currently Jonny still owns the greevanlueshit domain name. I'm not 100% sure what's gonna happen with it for now, but I surely do not want it or to have anything do with it personally. I'd like to take it just to put up a redirect to my site. HA. Plus, as I said in the video, those weren't my words. My comment to him about it was wayyy more disrespectful towards Jonny and GVH as a whole. 

Here is the thing about him owing money... Up until recently, i was responsible for the past debt. That was changed and was laid to rest so now he doesn't owe me money, he owes it to HVH and CC. Sorta moved debt around and such so to speak. I did receive the customers and such for free. I didn't pay Jonny a penny for them. Since taking over, I've paid roughly $5000 to HVH. $5000 and still had some money left over. Imagine that. GVH wasn't profitable as it was being ran like shit, but with basically the same clients and just negotiating bills and such, I've made a profit. Still aren't in the clear yet though, but working on it.

Should I make another video? lol

Everything I said in the video was the god honest truth. Things change by the minute with Jonny... Sad, but it's the truth.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> no idea why other providers are so critical of them


The general consensus is that GVH highlighted a lot of things that were wrong with the industry. You had a teenager trying to operate a stressful business, having multiple failings,  flip-floppings, while constantly seeking attention and being caught in lies multiple times.

It just reflects on the industry very poorly when you have someone like that in the public light. WHT, vpsB, and LET is a lot of coverage. The antics of 'the old GVH'(?) were shameful and the company was a joke to many in the industry.


----------



## drmike (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> we should all sit back and let jonny and duke run their business how they want to , no idea why other providers are so critical of them// nobody is telling you how to run your business


I'll tell Jonny you want to do business with him this time 

... and yeah of course I always frown on provider friction on other providers... it's necessary and how industry is, but wish more buyers/customers/etc. would chime in.


----------



## drmike (Apr 18, 2015)

MannDude said:


> The general consensus is that GVH highlighted a lot of things that were wrong with the industry. You had a teenager trying to operate a stressful business, having multiple failings,  flip-floppings, while constantly seeking attention and being caught in lies multiple times.
> 
> It just reflects on the industry very poorly when you have someone like that in the public light. WHT, vpsB, and LET is a lot of coverage. The antics of 'the old GVH'(?) were shameful and the company was a joke to many in the industry.


Very well stated.

Whole issue is an issue because GVH while dead keeps self necro'ing.   Pumps more fecal matter into that LLC shell and runs in zombie mode again and again.

Had he stuck to shared (which as some pointed - stupid unsustainable offers) it wouldn't have raised eyebrows. Likely he would have tired and left the scene.

Or if he went selling VPS and whatever, you'd think not back to the same company that is long term shady pimping schoolboys background like this....  Definitely not as the same damn soiled company.

Heat on this because it's CC.  Because he owed pile of cash.  Because they said he was done and no VPS and just said the other day and presto here the clown reappears for round 12 of the same insanity.

I smell chargebacks coming in mass.  Better run.


----------



## ChrisK (Apr 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> I'll tell Jonny you want to do business with him this time
> 
> ... and yeah of course I always frown on provider friction on other providers... it's necessary and how industry is, but wish more buyers/customers/etc. would chime in.


im good maybe biloh will let him rack up the bill again


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> im good maybe biloh will let him rack up the bill again


Noooo lol... Nobody wants to do business with him at this point.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> we should all sit back and let jonny and duke run their business how they want to , no idea why other providers are so critical of them// nobody is telling you how to run your business


The problem is they have an adviser telling them how to run it, 2 - 3 different CEO's, try to run it, & Jonny has asked countless people within the communities for advice.

At the end of the day a lot of providers have been ringed into it all, not counting the people that wasted their time calling the cops because Jonny was going to "kill himself".

EDIT - Fixing 'ownership' of things.

Francisco


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Francisco,

I haven't done any of the above. The above comment from Francisco was about Jonny. I never attempted to kill myself. I've rarely asked for advice from this or any other forum. And the only person to ever run XFuse was me.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 18, 2015)

> GVH while dead keeps self necro'ing.   Pumps more fecal matter into that LLC shell and runs in zombie mode again and again.


technical correction: GVH is a corporation not an LLC



> Since Jonny has stated an amount in his write up of $7k





> Because he owed pile of cash.


thought #1:

_$7K debt_ indicates there obviously wasn't much of a business to begin with if a small amount like $7K in overdue bills put it in danger of collapse.  To put that $7K in perspective, the average US college graduate has over $30K in loan debt when they graduate from college, and the average American citizen has over $15K in credit card debt...so $7K in overdue bills is peanuts, especially when we're talking about a corporation.

thought #2:

correct me if I'm wrong, but legally Jonny never owed a single cent to anyone, and any debt/bills that exist were incurred  by the legal entity Green Value Hosting Inc which is the one who is responsible for paying them.



> Up until recently, i was responsible for the past debt. That was changed and was laid to rest so now he doesn't owe me money, he owes it to HVH and CC. Sorta moved debt around and such so to speak.


Since the 3 businesses involved are all corporations and LLCs  it would be interesting to see how debt can be "sorta moved around" so easily between companies in 3 different states without generating a large amount of work for the accountants and lawyers of the companies involved.

Maybe you could contribute a guide/tutorial to the VPSB Library to teach other registered businesses how to move debt around between multiple entities in multiple states without creating a mound of paperwork and massive overtime for the accountants and lawyers hired by the companies.

==============

PS  I created a video too! This is for anyone who wants to start their very own GVH clone business .  Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hJ6-Bk7dHw


----------



## zed (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there a transcript?


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 18, 2015)

@XFS_Duke you should probably post this in the LET thread because inevitably someone will if you don't.


----------



## RLT (Apr 18, 2015)

Gourmet or secret recipe VPS company. Look for the summer kiddies new catch phrase!


----------



## Amitz (Apr 18, 2015)

Why in a car? Isn't that the most obvious question here?  B)

You did not want your wife to hear what you are saying?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Amitz said:


> Why in a car? Isn't that the most obvious question here?  B)
> 
> You did not want your wife to hear what you are saying?


Because it was done when we got home. Kids in the house, loud. My truck was the quietest place at that time. You would have heard my kids playing in the background and watching cartoons. Forget that noise. lol


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> technical correction: GVH is a corporation not an LLC
> 
> thought #1:
> 
> ...


You're clever enough to figure that out yourself. I don't understand why you keep responding here. The debt was made by GVH which means they owned the debt the entire time. Just like the debt that GVH owes to PhoenixNap for not fulfilling their contract with them. I basically agreed to pay a certain amount of it to show good faith. That's it. When I say Jonny, it is because Jonny made the debt through GVH. So Jonny actually means GVH. Very simple to understand.

@DomainBop, why do you feel the need to comment random bullshit on ever thread that has anything to do with me? Obviously you either fantasize about being special or want attention. You have 1500+ posts on here and are pretty well respected I guess. But that doesn't mean that you can spew random shit on posts and constantly disrespect people who are trying to do things right. I can understand your issues, but at the same time, is it hurting you? Are you being affected by it? If not, then by all means, ....


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 18, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> You're clever enough to figure that out yourself. I don't understand why you keep responding here. The debt was made by GVH which means they owned the debt the entire time. Just like the debt that GVH owes to PhoenixNap for not fulfilling their contract with them. I basically agreed to pay a certain amount of it to show good faith. That's it. When I say Jonny, it is because Jonny made the debt through GVH. So Jonny actually means GVH. Very simple to understand.
> 
> @DomainBop, why do you feel the need to comment random bullshit on ever thread that has anything to do with me? Obviously you either fantasize about being special or want attention. You have 1500+ posts on here and are pretty well respected I guess. But that doesn't mean that you can spew random shit on posts and constantly disrespect people who are trying to do things right. I can understand your issues, but at the same time, is it hurting you? Are you being affected by it? If not, then by all means, ....


I was thinking the same. But this is the true face of this community , all for fun, all for the sake of troll. You are better just ignoring and stop trying to clarify, after all is your business. Though just make sure gvh don t use your company name for the usual BS, like they have been doing, this is basically the result of that.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I was thinking the same. But this is the true face of this community , all for fun, all for the sake of troll. You are better just ignoring and stop trying to clarify, after all is your business. Though just make sure gvh don t use your company name for the usual BS, like they have been doing, this is basically the result of that.


Correct. I'm done having anything to do with GVH. Once I change the URL and such, I'm done with it. I'll still have some redirects which is required, but that's gonna be all. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## souen (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to make a video. After watching it, I'm not sure if I have a full understanding of the situation, got a few questions if you don't mind:

- Xfuse picks up GVH VPS/dedi clients for free. Were there any other conditions that had to be fulfilled for this to happen? (besides GVH VPS non-compete agreement for 1 year)

- One of the early GVH announcements on WHT was Xfuse to provide support for GVH (shared hosting?) customers. Is this still the case?

- What is TacVPS and its role in the arrangement?

- What level of access to GVH's system does Xfuse have? if Xfuse has been helping fix holes then it's administrative access, including VPS/dedi clientbase? (Some people on LET said they didn't receive direct/email notice of another provider stepping in, so maybe some clarification of Xfuse's current roles and scope of access, since plans seemed to have changed along the way?)

- Is the transfer of GVH VPS/dedi clientbase complete? If not, what else remains to be done (domain redirects?), and what's the timeline you're aiming for the arrangement to be completed?

Tbh, I sort of think the events could've been handled better at some points, but I'm just an onlooker and don't have a horse in the race so to speak. Either way, good luck wrapping everything up!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok, I'll answer those in order for you..

- Xfuse picks up GVH VPS/dedi clients for free. Were there any other conditions that had to be fulfilled for this to happen? (besides GVH VPS non-compete agreement for 1 year)

*The only stipulation was the non-compete for 2 years. Not 1, supposed to be for 2 years. *

- One of the early GVH announcements on WHT was Xfuse to provide support for GVH (shared hosting?) customers. Is this still the case?

*That was originally supposed to be for a limited time. However, since then I've taken over the shared hosting clients as well. GVH only has their new customers. I have all of the old ones.*

- What is TacVPS and its role in the arrangement?

*TacVPS is owned by XFuse Solutions, LLC. It's a brand of mine.*

- What level of access to GVH's system does Xfuse have? if Xfuse has been helping fix holes then it's administrative access, including VPS/dedi clientbase? (Some people on LET said they didn't receive direct/email notice of another provider stepping in, so maybe some clarification of Xfuse's current roles and scope of access, since plans seemed to have changed along the way?)

*I have the entire old system, SolusVM servers and so forth. I do not have access to the GVH website or their new client portal. We've made an announcement on the old client portal. XFuse Solutions, LLC owns a bunch of domains and brands. TacVPS being one of the better domains that I had with regards to the old owners not destroying them. I didn't send an email out because of 1 reason. I sent one large email out since I picked this up and I had 6 people out of nearly 8k that filed spam complaints and as you know, the entire mess with the other thread happened.*

- Is the transfer of GVH VPS/dedi clientbase complete? If not, what else remains to be done (domain redirects?), and what's the timeline you're aiming for the arrangement to be completed?

*The transfer has been completed for some time now. I have ALL clients from GVH as of now, just waiting to finish the website before finalizing the new URL change and stuff. As per the video, new website should be here soon. A few days to a week max.*


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is how I see this whole cluster fuck:

1. Jonny realizes that he is in over his head and can't afford to pay past debt.  He has two choices, close down and let GVH burn as everyone tells him 'told you so' as we all knew the company wasn't sustainable, or he can start contacting people and begging them to buy off his customers so he has another chance to bring back his company and he can say 'I never deadpooled and I never sold off my customers' as he just gave them away.

2. DrMike get's a message and he thinks 'We'll lets see if we can help Jonny' and reaches out to some people, one of those being Duke.

3. With limited liability Duke agrees to take over Jonny's customers so that GVH can stop acquiring debt and not have to be completely shut down.  Spends a very marginal amount of money paying some debts to show good faith and gets a butt load of 'free' new income at the cost of maintaining the current infrastructure.

4. Duke slips up and this gets announced in several communities, runs around trying to cover his ass from the rape that is about to ensue and decides he will tell us a bunch of lies about non-competes and how Jonny's gone, etc.  

5. Duke takes on the new customers and Jonny gets anxious as he is making no money or income from the deal and still has bills.  Jonny decides the only way he can once again scam people out of money is to again start selling VPS services and Duke agrees to let him.

6. Duke comes to both LET and Vpsboard and claims that he has no issue with this because he has created an ingenious way to rake in additional income from Jonny by letting him resell his infrastructure.  Onlookers in both communities get the idea that Duke is likely full of crap, so he makes some video to show that he is 'sincere' about what he says, even though he has already sold so many ice cubes to Eskimos that people don't believe a word he says.

7.  All through steps 1-6 Duke sits back and laughs and counts his money as the drama produces more sales for his company.  As he doesn't want to lose this money, he 'pretends' to be concerned enough to continue to post silly crap in his FUD threads pretending he has no idea what Jonny is doing and that he has no care for him. Mean while, the whole time conspiring with Jonny to create more drama and more threads to pump up sales.

8. *#WINNING* because people in both communities are still dumb enough to believe either of these parties are honest and continue to purchase their services.  Duke provides good deals to several of said people so they will come and back him up in his FUD threads saying 'His services are great I have never had a problem, etc, etc.', because more $$$.

What is of the most interesting details in this, is the fact that no one has discussed the fact that absent any real signed deal (as far as has been discussed), Jonny decides it is acceptable to turn over his customers personal information to a third party without even first alerting customers of such a breach of privacy.   If this was any other business people would be crucifying them publicly over this, but because of so much drama about everything else, this is totally overlooked. 

I mean spin whatever stupid story you want about this crap, but the long and short is that everyone here knows you are both full of shit and have no care for anything else but *#WINNING*.  So keep spinning your FUD, keep on cheating people and transferring personal data without disclosure.  Just don't expect us all to think it is legit or to believe a word you say, if you really think we should then you are delirious and need to see a psychiatrist.  

This whole situation is just looney tunes and if you can't see that, I feel sorry for you son.  I got 99 problems but believing this bullshit just ain't one.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi TheLinuxBug,

Thank you for sharing your imaginary truths that you seem to believe. Although you could have provided the lube before hand, I understand that you must have used all of the lube on yourself lastnight with your boyfriend. While I really don't care what you think at this point, I still find it funny that people like you still want to talk about this issue like it has any effect on you what-so-ever. I find it amusing to say the least. I had thought it was just other providers that wanted to bash, but it seems that it's others that have little to no life other than the internet that wants to bash someones business because either a) theirs didn't make it, b) they can't start a business, or c) they just want to make themselves look really good on a forum. 

I'm not sure which one it is and I really don't care. How about you just go on about your business and let me do what I'm doing and then all you naysayers will see when it is all said and done. By trying to just ram some fictitious beliefs that you want to be the only truth down peoples throats will never mean that it is true. There was an announcement made on the website. Which I did state before. However, with your limited reading comprehension, I guess you missed it.

Let me say this and say it where your tiny brain can comprehend it....

What I said was the truth. I have no plans on doing any business with Jonny from this point forward and you guys can quote me on that. You can very well believe anything that you want, but in reality, who are you? What do you matter? Do you think that you're the all-seeing-king-of-hosting? Give me a break. You're just some person online spewing bullshit that you want to stick. You're a troll. A nobody in the bigger scheme of things. You can say whatever you want as it seems that you're incapable of understanding what happened. Your timeline needs work as well. 

And with that, I big you adieu.


----------



## souen (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for responding to my questions. 

No further comment from me, only that I'd like to see this mess laid to rest soon (hence my not-very-subtle question about timeline). Time to move forward and get that website up fast!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 18, 2015)

Let me put it this way, if all of that were true, then why do you keep opening up these stupid FUD threads?  Gee, I wonder.

Try and run from the truth all you want, or cover it up with half truths to make your self feel better, but I read your comment before about it just being about money, and that is all it is now.   It is pretty obvious you signed up for the #WINNING crew and guess what, none of the others would admit it either.

If you don't want to look like a tool, don't act like one.  The video just looks like more advertising and posturing like the rest of everything. Why did you feel you had to just pour more fuel on the fire?  Ohh, that is right, because any publicity is good publicity and why not take advantage of it, right?

I mean say what you will about me, but you are in no position to start throwing stones here either.  As I see it you should simply stop opening stupid threads about GVH and the stupidity you guys keep creating and then you wouldn't have to deal with people like me calling you out on it.  Pretty simple right?  Well of course that would defeat your whole purpose for being here, so I won't hold my breath.

As a wise person once said," If it looks like shit, smells like shit and feels like shit..... it must be shit!"







Cheers!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

@TheLinuxBug, I was asked/told to open a new thread to keep the other one on topic because people were too stupid. Maybe you can go use some of that lube that you saved on the other thread and break our your best friend. Because obviously as I said, reading isn't your strong suit.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 18, 2015)

@XFS_Duke a bit of advice: *stop posting*...period.

By continuing to post you keep fanning the flames. I can't believe everytime I see a post of yours trying to answer the who's and what's.

You have nobody to answer to...this is your business and you should run it as you see fit.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 18, 2015)

This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 18, 2015)

And in other LowEndDrama news, CloudCommando is acquiring mtwiscool's crap pile.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50289/so-i-was-an-idiot-and-got-a-vps-what-can-i-do-with-it/p1

You know, I just read these forums for the storylines.


----------



## zed (Apr 18, 2015)

I have to say duke, with how much you show your ass in these threads it's a good thing this community is made up of only other providers and not (potential) customers.

I still hope it all works out, but even if it doesn't I want to give a sincere thanks for extending the gvh jokes and making yourself part of them.

That takes balls m8.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 18, 2015)

Like a somewhat adult version of Nuggety. Ya, incredible is the keyword.


----------



## AndrewM (Apr 18, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> *The only stipulation was the non-compete for 2 years. Not 1, supposed to be for 2 years. *


How did you plan to enforce this considering the agreement was immediately nullified due to his age? Forgive me if this has been outlined in the other dramatic encounters, I'm not up to speed.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I was thinking the same. But this is the true face of this community , all for fun, all for the sake of troll. You are better just ignoring and stop trying to clarify, after all is your business. Though just make sure gvh don t use your company name for the usual BS, l[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]ike they have been doing, this is basically the result of that.[/SIZE]


This is the core issue and why the drama.

GVH / Jonny shouldn't be uttering your name or company name in any "press" or "marketing" or other hairbrained borderline schemes he's cooking up like a hood making crack.



AndrewM said:


> How did you plan to enforce this considering the agreement was immediately nullified due to his age? Forgive me if this has been outlined in the other dramatic encounters, I'm not up to speed.


I don't know who said what last, but from my cat perch there was never any official paperwork entered into (do believe Duke said this in video).

No contract or legal anything can be done directly to Jonny or with Jonny since he is NOT entering into agreements. All purchases via CC should have been done in the Greenvalue incorporation of Illinois name.  I don't recall Jonny's name being on the formation documents of that legal entity.

All applies to CC also really.  Can't go springing $4-8k debt on some 17 year old schoolboy at random.  He has some capacity as an "employee" but at end of day liability and shoe drops on the incorporated entity and the listed agents at most.



souen said:


> Time to move forward and get that website up fast!


Fully on point.  Duke needs to get that client area off of GVH-whatever domain also and shed any ties.



raindog308 said:


> And in other LowEndDrama news, CloudCommando is acquiring mtwiscool's crap pile.
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50289/so-i-was-an-idiot-and-got-a-vps-what-can-i-do-with-it/p1
> 
> You know, I just read these forums for the storylines.


Wowzers, what are these skids going to do this summer?  Go outside?  Hard to call something like that "acquiring".  He couldn't have more than a few VERY LOWLY boxes.   Think there were alleged to be ~250 customers in prior hack/dump/someone peeked at the database.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> Wowzers, what are these skids going to do this summer?  Go outside?


Well, they could always take a cue from the  30-something lifelong losers of the hosting world  (i.e. the nobodies in the scheme of bigger things who can't hold a job and have to publicly beg to put food on the table for their families like a homeless drunken bum on skid row) and start a fundraiser on gofundme...


----------



## AndrewM (Apr 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> I don't know who said what last, but from my cat perch there was never any official paperwork entered into (do believe Duke said this in video).
> 
> No contract or legal anything can be done directly to Jonny or with Jonny since he is NOT entering into agreements. All purchases via CC should have been done in the Greenvalue incorporation of Illinois name.  I don't recall Jonny's name being on the formation documents of that legal entity.
> 
> All applies to CC also really.  Can't go springing $4-8k debt on some 17 year old schoolboy at random.  He has some capacity as an "employee" but at end of day liability and shoe drops on the incorporated entity and the listed agents at most.


Basically what I'm reading here; Is Duke negotiated a company take over with a person whom is not of legal age to enter or negotiate a contract, nor is his name legally bound to any of the companies assets or documents. I find this entire take-over to be completely ignorant. Who technically owns this company? Is it Lance Jesserun or whatever name he goes by now days? He's the only name I can find for the company. This personally sounds to me (Though I still lack knowledge on this situation in general) that the company take-over was negotiated with the incorrect person, and Duke failed to obtain proper paperwork before proceeding. I've been following the XFS/GVH thing off and on since the beginning, and I wanted to believe Duke was doing a noble thing, but after watching that video, and reading his replies in this thread, I can only logically put him in the same boat as Jonny himself.

It'd be nice if we were able to obtain some clarification on how this take over took place, my assumptions are baseless but I'm going to go on a limb and assume zero legal paper work was involved, and it was negotiated in a Skype conversation (Just based on the serious inconsistencies I've seen so far).

This entire situation doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## souen (Apr 19, 2015)

OT, apparently the CloudCommando thing was a joke.

Edit: just saw someone started another here about it, please disregard this post.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

AndrewM said:


> Basically what I'm reading here; Is Duke negotiated a company take over with a person whom is not of legal age to enter or negotiate a contract, nor is his name legally bound to any of the companies assets or documents. I find this entire take-over to be completely ignorant. Who technically owns this company? Is it Lance Jesserun or whatever name he goes by now days? He's the only name I can find for the company. This personally sounds to me (Though I still lack knowledge on this situation in general) that the company take-over was negotiated with the incorrect person, and Duke failed to obtain proper paperwork before proceeding. I've been following the XFS/GVH thing off and on since the beginning, and I wanted to believe Duke was doing a noble thing, but after watching that video, and reading his replies in this thread, I can only logically put him in the same boat as Jonny himself.


I wouldn't be so quick to dump Duke in the same pile as Jonny.   Since Duke took things off, customer wise, public aside from these non customer threads, there haven't been regular complaints and hate threads.   There have been some dropped customers, cut plans, etc.  but very little noise or escalation.  Contrast that to GVH+Jonny who couldn't go more than a few days without a customer hate thread.

The Lance Jessurun situation continues to confuse folks and honestly, just a matter of time before that fellow gets slapped in real life for actions of company in his name.  I don't doubt that such already probably has hit his credit report and other systems negatively.

Lance (who I jokingly call Lancer the Friendly Ghost) is someone that does exist, but NO ONE has interacted with except Jonny.  His material involvement in GVH matters is approaching ZERO.

I'll repeat for sake of history class, that GVH months ago at Jonny's request was looking to bail.  He contacted me about trying to find someone to purchase the VPS customers (they total thousands of containers).  After looking around, asking folks and getting laughed at, it was clear, as has been past year that no one wants VPS customers period - NOT EVEN FREE IN MANY INSTANCES.

Stuck with the load of VPS customers, the support, billing, bad behavior on nodes, etc. and coupled with lack of humans to work such, GVH went into a spiral of sorts.  Bills were ran up as GVH tried to under "leadership" of that genius Eric Walstrom (later shown to be a 17 year old hacker) tried to offer viable prices.  With the Eric situation, less workers and probably interest as bills mounted under a phase of trying to offer more financially sustainable offers (in reality said offers weren't much better and reduced sales interest was just GVH hitting market cap limits on susceptible people who would buy from that brand).

Back then Duke got involved in the concept of taking things over - initially was about the VPS customers since he had experience there and that asset pool on paper was viable although then not profitable as-was.

There was some dancing about GVH, value, what someone should pay for acquiring, who should be paid, if Jonny's parents should be made liable via a deal, Lance tied in, etc.  Lots of wasted time and friction, no deal in official capacity done.

Obviously still was that mounting pile of debt to CC/HVH that wouldn't and shouldn't disappear just cause someone transferred assets or bailed.

Universal concern of all, thousands of customers who if things went or still go south that will be yelling and screaming.  Customers showing up to yell in forums would be real drama we haven't seen in eons on a company.  It would ding GVH, Xfuse/TacVPS, HVH, CC, etc.  

So logically, the debts owed to vendors above are best trying to be managed and slow to push matters by them.   No one wants that influx of stress and work suddenly.  That's stage things are still in, although debts being due aren't patience and virtues, they have limits.  Those limits are why you saw Jonny thinking coming back to offering VPS was a good thing ---> to make money to in part pay down prior debt.  Those limits were pushed by someone in CC land who seeded this mess.   Unsure what chief Buylow was thinking.  Outcome = effective as it got Jonny booted from LET again.  Maybe that was the intent big picture, hell if I know on that one.


----------



## AndrewM (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification; I don't dispute the effectiveness of if Duke has made improvements on the customer relations side of the paper. Though, his conduct is purely unprofessional from my point of view (Perhaps I'm expecting too much from the companies in this sector). I respect Duke for making a video to address a small portion of what we can now call a "Hot Topic", though the video seemed more like a commercial than not (Although, it may not have been his intent). 

I still have reservations on the legality of this "Take Over" or whatever we are now calling it. Proper channels may have been met during the process, I don't really know and only Duke will be able to clarify this. Not only do I find this to be a silly business encounter, I also do feel some sort of sympathy for Biloh and his crew in this situation as it seems they were extending a helping hand in this case, because we're all aware that they could have simply cut the cord and resold that gear elsewhere and eventually recouped their losses rather than risk incurring additional loss by further entertaining Jonny's antics. 

i suppose I'll sit back with a cup and tea and see how this situation unfolds, I'm not unsympathetic to Duke's situation and I hope everything works out for him, but I simply do not see anything to support the fact that this take over was legal in the first place, though given the players involved (A "Ghost"; A 17 year old with  no business sense or direction, and another 17 year old who likes to boost his grades) I don't think I would be concerned if I were Duke anyways.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

AndrewM said:


> Thanks for the clarification; I don't dispute the effectiveness of if Duke has made improvements on the customer relations side of the paper. Though, his conduct is purely unprofessional from my point of view (Perhaps I'm expecting too much from the companies in this sector). I respect Duke for making a video to address a small portion of what we can now call a "Hot Topic", though the video seemed more like a commercial than not (Although, it may not have been his intent).
> 
> I still have reservations on the legality of this "Take Over" or whatever we are now calling it. Proper channels may have been met during the process, I don't really know and only Duke will be able to clarify this. Not only do I find this to be a silly business encounter, I also do feel some sort of sympathy for Biloh and his crew in this situation as it seems they were extending a helping hand in this case, because we're all aware that they could have simply cut the cord and resold that gear elsewhere and eventually recouped their losses rather than risk incurring additional loss by further entertaining Jonny's antics.
> 
> i suppose I'll sit back with a cup and tea and see how this situation unfolds, I'm not unsympathetic to Duke's situation and I hope everything works out for him, but I simply do not see anything to support the fact that this take over was legal in the first place, though given the players involved (A "Ghost"; A 17 year old with  no business sense or direction, and another 17 year old who likes to boost his grades) I don't think I would be concerned if I were Duke anyways.


Little Duke can do to muzzle Jonny's mouth.  That's 99% of the problems.

Legally possession is 9/10ths of the law.  So long as Lance doesn't come bark little standing of other folks to divide things at this point... Plus, show me some folks around here that want to and actually do some work.  Acquire/take legally wrastle the assets = work.  Boo! scary.

Yeah I feel for CC also, which is messed up saying it again.  They offer goods for sale and expect to be paid.  Simple system.   They don't want drowned with a gazillion inbounds from GVH dumped customers, should that ever happen. 

But being benevolent and all has limits.  CC cares about dedicated server sales and not losing a large number of those in 1 billing period.   Customer dropping hundreds of servers wouldn't be good.  So that weighs on leverage scale.

Jonny would be good to focus on real life, his grades, being a schoolboy,  chasing girls, playing ball games, that sort of stuff.

I go back to some infamous threads I've posted like the one on CHILD LABOR and even such when self imposed.  Remains troubling to me that companies sell to minors and engage in partner / vendor relationships with such.  Legality of such is clearly borderline.  Whole topic then was inspired by GVH.

Unsure what drives schoolboys to ruin their life and health playing bad businessman.  I could understand some kid in 3rd world poverty.  But we see so much of it in industrialized countries where kids are coddled and parents are living well in strong middle class economic showing.  Parents need to tend to their offspring better.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

> Lots of wasted time and friction, no deal in official capacity done.





> Legally possession is 9/10ths of the law.  So long as Lance doesn't come bark little standing of other folks to divide things at this point... Plus, show me some folks around here that want to and actually do some work.  Acquire/take legally wrastle the assets = work.  Boo! scary.


I hope there was something signed because if there were no papers signed / formal terms of sale /sales contract then everyone involved is insane and should go get a counter job at MickeyD's instead of trying to run a business.. 

There are also tax implications for GVH Inc in transferring/selling some of its assets (like customers) to another company (even if no cash was involved) and not having any paperwork for the sale would make an audit even more painful.  Of course, given the complete ignorance of tax law (i.e. IRS definition of employee) GVH has shown in the past, I doubt if the tax implications of this asset sale/"donation" were even considered when the deal was being discussed.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> There are also tax implications for GVH Inc in transferring/selling some of its assets (like customers) to another company (even if no cash was involved) and not having any paperwork for the sale would make an audit even more painful.  Of course, given the complete ignorance of tax law (i.e. IRS definition of employee) GVH has shown in the past, I doubt if the tax implications of this asset sale/"donation" were even considered when the deal was being discussed.


While I agree with this in theory, practical IRS application and auditing is random at best.  Lots of firms run entirely fictitious numbers backfilled by their account/tax pro.   It's rather common that two don't jive and to us micro-analyzing such is miles apart (truth vs. fiction).

It's a good discussion and comedy I suspect come tax time in GVH land.

For reporting, one would assume GVH was always slim to showing a loss and such is tolerated for years on end and results in little tax liability big picture.  A giveaway or loss of clients is accounting wise just another deduction perhaps.  Doubt anyone would consider the pool of biz gone a true asset of any value.  I never view customers as a cash value.  Lots of folks do for selling assets but big picture, what good are prepaid customers to the acquirer?  Even pay later monthly and quarterly hangons aren't quickly offsetting the debt load.  At best I'd call the assets neutral and that's being really kind.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> A giveaway or loss of clients is accounting wise just another deduction perhaps. * Doubt anyone would consider the pool of biz gone a true asset of any value.*


Under IAS38 a customer list database is considered an intangible asset, and the value of that list would be the value of future cash flows obtainable by using the list (which is a very subjective measure...kind of like deciding the value by throwing a dart at a dartboard).

If GVH filed for bankruptcy the court would roast them over the fire for giving away the company's only real asset at a time it knew its business was basically f**ked.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

... but GVH didn't give company real asset away.  Clearly counter balanced any value by the outstanding debt then.  They gave away both the subjective asset and the non negotiable debt.   That's why this past week's insanity of him owing debt and offering VPS again was so WTF'ish.

Doesn't take much debt or getting behind in the totally retarded cheap price income bracket and where you are spending per month outrageously.  Reason #1 why I laugh at vast majority of companies who go blow up a VPS company on rental boxes.  It can work if you do your basic math pricing and stick to it, but something needs to be said about not being able to afford the invest for gear probably means the biz time isn't right.


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

I figured it all out now:




 Follow




*GreenValueHost*‏@greenvaluehost

OMGOMGOMGOMG WE'RE SO HIGH RIGHT NOW. HAPPY 4/20 EVERYONE! Want to know why we're so HIGH? Find out more: https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/announcements

From: https://twitter.com/greenvaluehost/status/590266716669796352

#ONLYHOSTINGCOMPANYGETTINGHIGHINPUBLIC?

I swear I saw some hoods with baggies with GVH logo on it....


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 20, 2015)

drmike said:


> I figured it all out now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, their PR is embarrassing .


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

April is.... National Autism Awareness Month... http://www.autism-society.org/get-involved/national-autism-awareness-month/

 

Someone report this for being mean.


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

.. the internet spoke...  so I posted


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

Told you I recognized GVH from the hoods and baggies of their green.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 20, 2015)

> I figured it all out now:


You figured out that nothing has changed ? I'm going to copy this from the LET Cest Pit to show nothing has changed in the level of customer support with the relaunch of the "new GVH":





> > Lol, GreenValueHost support is still sh*t.. Just asking about some features on their reseller hosting, pure out of interest. Questions like what webserver they use (Apache/Litespeed) and what the node specs are, response:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our hosting services however unfortunately at this time we are not interested in your business.
> ...


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1028496/#Comment_1028496

...and then Jonny goes and violates privacy by posting customer support tickets on Skype for his buddies to see:




Back to the "clear the air topic" topic, let's hope the new TACvps started by Duke doesn't encounter the same fate that the old TACvps started by XFuse-cofounder Brian encountered 4 years ago, and that if it does it gives more notice of a shutdown then the old deadpooled TACVPS gave its clients...



> We regret to inform you that TacVPS is officially closing its doors effective Friday, 8/19/2011. It is really unfortunate to see the things we planned out for many years ahead to not work out, however it is something we need to do which will benefit our customers and us in the long run. As a result, we will no longer be accepting orders and existing services/clients will need to migrate away to a new hosting provider.
> 
> 
> With that being said, VPS hosting clients until Friday 8/19/2011 to grab your data and migrate to a new provider. If you have paid for this month ahead already, please contact us by submitting a ticket for a prorated refund within 48 hours.
> ...



http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1075450&p=7640062&highlight=tacvps#post7640062


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 20, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I must say, their PR is embarrassing .


http://gvhclientarea.com/LOL


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 20, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> http://gvhclientarea.com/LOL



The main thing I noticed about that is:

_mod_bwlimited/1.4_

That indicates CPanel doesn't it?  What the F is it with all of these "webhosts" who  need to install crapware like CPanel to manage their website/WHMCS because they don't know how to manually setup a website? (and this applies to many hostinabox VPS hosts, not just GVH).


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> You figured out that nothing has changed ? I'm going to copy this from the LH":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you done yet? I still don't understand why you have a hard on for my business or my business dealings. They do not affect you and they will likely never affect you. TacVPS was a previous brand and I don't really remember the specifics of it prior to Brian and I starting XFuse. What TacVPS had happen in the past is whatever. The future is all that matters. XFuse Solutions, LLC has been in business for a few years now with no plans on deadpooling. If you think so, then you're just as stupid as you insisting upon talking in these threads about me. None of this affects you. None of this will ever affect you unless you decide to buy services from me. I'm not really sure what your issue is, but I would really hope that someday soon you develop a life and stick your nose out of my business. You've been told whats going on and everything else. Instead of acting like an adult and letting things go, you continue to post on here with negative comments. I'm curious, does what I do really bother you that much? What can I do to resolve it? If I cannot resolve it, then go on about your business anyway. 

What I'm curious about as well is what do you do? Do you have a business? Are you 12? Are you still in school? Do you run a summer host? Do you wish that you could get into the hosting industry and actually make money at it? Just those few questions that I am curious about. One last one though, do you have an actual life other than spewing your crap online about another persons business that doesn't affect you at all?


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The main thing I noticed about that is:
> 
> _mod_bwlimited/1.4_
> 
> That indicates CPanel doesn't it?  What the F is it with all of these "webhosts" who  need to install crapware like CPanel because they don't know how to manually setup a website? (and this applies to many hostinabox VPS hosts, not just GVH).


Someone must be selling host-in-a-box legitimately.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The main thing I noticed about that is:
> 
> _mod_bwlimited/1.4_
> 
> That indicates CPanel doesn't it?  What the F is it with all of these "webhosts" who  need to install crapware like CPanel to manage their website/WHMCS because they don't know how to manually setup a website? (and this applies to many hostinabox VPS hosts, not just GVH).


I believe it's just for ease of use. I run a ton of cPanel boxes for websites. I setup a few basic servers and didn't really like them, lol. I am lazy sometimes though so I guess that explains it. I have OS templates setup with cPanel installed and configured so that I just install and go.


----------



## drmike (Apr 20, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> I believe it's just for ease of use. I run a ton of cPanel boxes for websites. I setup a few basic servers and didn't really like them, lol. I am lazy sometimes though so I guess that explains it. I have OS templates setup with cPanel installed and configured so that I just install and go.


I get the GVH URLs confused.  I was likely wrongly assuming that URL was Jonny's new venture and his likelihood to solely use cPanel is pretty high.  No harm or foul.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 20, 2015)

drmike said:


> I get the GVH URLs confused.  I was likely wrongly assuming that URL was Jonny's new venture and his likelihood to solely use cPanel is pretty high.  No harm or foul.


The gvhclientarea.com site you linked to is the new GVH client area...exposing directory indexes has always been one of Jonny's hallmarks.



> I believe it's just for ease of use. I run a ton of cPanel boxes for websites. I setup a few basic servers and didn't really like them, lol.


Ease of use is in the eye of the beholder, I guess.  I hate the way that CPanel, Plesk, and many other panels completely take over the server and limit the flexibilility of setting up things how I want.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The gvhclientarea.com site you linked to is the new GVH client area...exposing directory indexes has always been one of Jonny's hallmarks.
> 
> Ease of use is in the eye of the beholder, I guess.  I hate the way that CPanel, Plesk, and many other panels completely take over the server and limit the flexibilility of setting up things how I want.


Yea, cPanel does do a few things that are semi-questionable... The panel is stable for the most part and it does have issues. Umm, one thing that comes to mind is the odd long wait for Bind updates and such. Either way, that's why a lot of people use it. Some others use it on reseller hosting accounts from other providers...


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't have any problem when providers use control panels for company sites or billing areas. I do have a problem when you install them on servers with other, less secured client websites (i.e. a shared environment).


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 21, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I don't have any problem when providers use control panels for company sites or billing areas. I do have a problem when you install them on servers with other, less secured client websites (i.e. a shared environment).


Yes, THAT is an issue. That's something I do not do. For me, I may have a few sites on one server, all my own never another persons sites and all databases are hosted off site.

That's the best way to do it in my opinion. Otherwise, if one site gets hacked then you're SOL. All data would be accessible to the hacker including confidential client data.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 21, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> What I'm curious about as well is what do you do? Do you have a business? Are you 12? Are you still in school? Do you run a summer host? Do you wish that you could get into the hosting industry and actually make money at it? Just those few questions that I am curious about. One last one though, do you have an actual life other than spewing your crap online about another persons business that doesn't affect you at all?


My.Lord....  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem

Honestly seeing how you attack people on this forum whom don't 100% agree with your 30% markup practices and GVH groping is absolutely rediculous. "I have a family to take care of.." arguments, and  your wishy washy way of managment. How you act, and how you run your buisiness is of course your decision, but it is honestly rather lacking. You knew there was going to be drama when you stepped into bed with GVH Jon, whom is 17 btw,  and stole his company.

However, don't worry about how you respond to people here anyways... It's just us providers, opps what about little old me?


----------



## MattKC (Apr 21, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Some others use it on reseller hosting accounts from other providers...


You mean Jonny boy putting his customer site/database on a shared server at trentahost:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470355


Then opening a "fraud" (title was changed later) thread claiming their offer thread was a lie for them not providing what they promised. You know, pot-kettle-black type of thing.


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 21, 2015)

Dang. This is more drama then soap opera.


----------



## Kruno (Apr 22, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Yes, THAT is an issue. That's something I do not do. For me, I may have a few sites on one server, all my own never another persons sites and all databases are hosted off site.
> 
> That's the best way to do it in my opinion. Otherwise, if one site gets hacked then you're SOL. All data would be accessible to the hacker including confidential client data.


That is non-sense. Server-side security has never been easier in the age of CloudLinux and CageFS, and you are not mad to run all sites under the same php user/process. It was an issue back in the day when cPanel was coming poorly preinstalled - firstly insecure DSO build and then suPHP with symlink vulnerability. 

Even without CL / CageFS, cPanel is secure enough by default nowadays. In other words, user can't simple hop between other user directories within /home.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 22, 2015)

@Kruno the risk is whether or not the hosting provider knows what they are doing. Without control over the server, you just have to pray and hope they know what they are doing. That's why I will never host important websites on a server I don't have root access to.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey asshole, delete my account from your dragnet and stop spamming me.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 29, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> Hey asshole, delete my account from your dragnet and stop spamming me.


Is that was a nun would say? "asshole" is very offense!

Please, follow your religion and don't swear!


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> Hey asshole, delete my account from your dragnet and stop spamming me.


Mr. Matt, who spammed you and with what?


----------



## gordonrp (Apr 29, 2015)

GVH is and always was a stinking pile of shit, you should have let that ship sink. From what it looks like you've paid some of johnny's bills, got some crappy/cheap clients, and now hes off selling servers again? Maybe I have some of that confused, but the best thing to do with sinking ships is to let them sink. I don't know why everybody is so obsessed with working on cheap shit all the time, instead of focusing on quality and features. Just my 0.02.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> GVH is and always was a stinking pile of shit, you should have let that ship sink. From what it looks like you've paid some of johnny's bills, got some crappy/cheap clients, and now hes off selling servers again? Maybe I have some of that confused, but the best thing to do with sinking ships is to let them sink. I don't know why everybody is so obsessed with working on cheap shit all the time, instead of focusing on quality and features. Just my 0.02.


Gordon is just after all my THANKS for the day.  

The so obsessed with working on cheap shit part....  Indeed...


----------



## HN-Matt (May 2, 2015)

Duke, I would like to ask for your forgiveness. As a display of good faith, I spammed all Host Nun clients past and present the other day under the guidance of Saint Augustine's writings on total depravity, cheers.


----------



## MightWeb (May 2, 2015)

Wow..- So now that we got all that out of the way, who's up for Nacho's?

Honestly though - most of us are part of the same industry, so it's natural to have opinions about competitors - but you could at least try to display them with a hint of self-respect. The amount of pure cussing just removes any respect for said opinion.

Just for the record, I do believe GVH is a contributing factor to what's wrong in the industry, and I do believe it should shut down operations. I saw some offer earlier today containing unlimited SSD diskspace and unlimited bandwidth at $0.49 for life.


----------



## k0nsl (May 3, 2015)

Calling a duck, a duck....or calling GVH horseshit, well, I don't think it would diminish any legitimate opinion/s about this company that calls itself GVH. That is after all what GVH is: horseshit.


----------



## HN-Matt (May 3, 2015)

MightWeb said:


> Wow..- So now that we got all that out of the way, who's up for Nacho's?
> 
> Honestly though - most of us are part of the same industry, so it's natural to have opinions about competitors - but you could at least try to display them with a hint of self-respect. The amount of pure cussing just removes any respect for said opinion.


shut up give me some nachos


----------



## MightWeb (May 3, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> shut up give me some nachos


Hey, I thought you were paying?!


----------



## jclutter (May 3, 2015)

Wow, just catching up, a lot going on with this!


----------



## MartinD (May 15, 2015)

@XFS_Duke - can you detail *exactly* what you purchased or acquired?


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2015)

I was under the impression that there wasn't an exchange of money or anything 'purchased'.

Though isn't GVH-Jon still very much involved with GreenValueHost?


----------



## DomainBop (May 15, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I was under the impression that there wasn't an exchange of money or anything 'purchased'.
> 
> Though isn't GVH-Jon still very much involved with GreenValueHost?


The assets (GVH's VPS and dedicated clients and their unsustainable plans) Duke acquired are now being operated under the TacVPS.com brand which is owned by XFuse Solutions LLC (and based on the lack of recent complaints things seem to have stabilized since the assets were transferred to XFuse).

Jonny and GreenValueHost Inc are now selling shared and reseller hosting and giving away unlimited free IP addresses and unlimited SSL certificates with their $4 monthly and $16.80 annual reseller plans and unlimited SSD storage with their $0.49 monthly shared hosting plans (and the $0.49 shared hosting plans also include a free domain name and free SSL)...LOL nothing has changed (May 12th ads http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1480813&p=9445152&highlight=greenvaluehost#post9445152and http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1480814&p=9445153&highlight=greenvaluehost#post9445153)


----------



## DomainBop (May 15, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The assets (GVH's VPS and dedicated clients and their unsustainable plans) Duke acquired are now being operated under the TacVPS.com brand which is owned by XFuse Solutions LLC (and based on the lack of recent complaints things seem to have stabilized since the assets were transferred to XFuse).
> 
> Jonny and GreenValueHost Inc are now selling shared and reseller hosting and giving away unlimited free IP addresses and unlimited SSL certificates with their $4 monthly and $16.80 annual reseller plans and unlimited SSD storage with their $0.49 monthly shared hosting plans (and the $0.49 shared hosting plans also include a free domain name and free SSL)...LOL nothing has changed (May 12th ads http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1480813&p=9445152&highlight=greenvaluehost#post9445152and http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1480814&p=9445153&highlight=greenvaluehost#post9445153)



I posted that_ "lack of recent complaints"_ before I saw today's LET thread (http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/52734/need-advice-for-xfuse-gvh-issues#latest):

summary:

1. Support tickets for TAC/GVH VPS customers are being answered by both XFuse and GVH workers (see http://i.imgur.com/LVUh8vJ.png).

2. Bandwidth on some current unsustainable annual VPS plans has been reduced 67% by XFuse mid-contract, and Xfuse is telling customers he can't issue them a refund because their original payment was made to GVH not XFuse.

TL;DR some customers who were transferred to XFuse are getting screwed because they paid for something and aren't receiving it.

Selling someone an annual plan with advertised specifications A and then not provided the advertised specs for the entire duration of the contract runs afoul of US consumer protection laws and anyone affected should file complaints with the Louisiana Attorney General's offices if the current holder of those contracts XFuse is going to change the rules mid-game and not offer pro-rated refunds. 

It would be OK to tell the customers the unsustainable plans won't be renewed or the specs will be changed for renewals, but it is not OK  to advertise something and not provide what was advertised for the duration of the contract.  If XFuse took over ownership of these contracts then they are responsible for seeing that the contracts are honored and issuing pro-rated refunds.  The customer shouldn't suffer because someone made the brilliant decision to acquire contracts that have terms the acquirer can't afford to provide.

Sarcastic TL;DR #2:  maybe it's time for another GoFundMe charity event to raise money so customers can be issued pro-rated refunds by XFuse.


----------



## souen (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, I saw the thread as well, my three cents:

- Not a great idea to change the service specs in the period paid without compensation. if company doesn't want to provide a pro-rated refund, an extension on the new plans after informing clients of the upcoming changes on renewal and asking them to ticket their choice would probably have gone down better, e.g. 1-2 months or additional free/deeply-discounted features with renewal (to give people incentive to continue buying) or cancel once it ends. 

- Company purchasing takes both the assets and liabilities associated with the arrangement. Clients don't care whether or not new provider receives the money previously paid, only that they had already paid someone and expect service as described at the time of ordering. Telling the client he has to pay extra for something that was supposed to be included is a recipe for losing said client.

- More unnecessary confusion for other clients who aren't sure if/when their service will go under the chopping board ("sustainable" criteria mentioned can be different depending on setup, company background, strategies), after being told in previous forum posts that existing plans will be honoured until renewal time.

Well, at the end of the day, it's a business and the owner can run things as he sees fit, and with due credit, things looked to be on track until this latest incident. Good luck.

Edit: slightly rephrased and removed random line break.


----------



## raindog308 (May 15, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Selling someone an annual plan with advertised specifications A and then not provided the advertised specs for the entire duration of the contract runs afoul of US consumer protection laws and anyone affected should file complaints with the Louisiana Attorney General's offices if the current holder of those contracts XFuse is going to change the rules mid-game and not offer pro-rated refunds.
> 
> It would be OK to tell the customers the unsustainable plans won't be renewed or the specs will be changed for renewals, but it is not OK  to advertise something and not provide what was advertised for the duration of the contract.  If XFuse took over ownership of these contracts then they are responsible for seeing that the contracts are honored and issuing pro-rated refunds.  The customer shouldn't suffer because someone made the brilliant decision to acquire contracts that have terms the acquirer can't afford to provide.


If there was real money involved here, this would be a class action lawsuit.


----------



## souen (May 15, 2015)

It shouldn't have happened, but at least it seems to be resolved now.


----------



## MartinD (May 16, 2015)

This....is hilarious.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2015)

Ehh customers on the retarded plans all [former GVH] customers I do believe were warned of potential price increases.  Maybe it only happened on the forums, heck whichever, shit happens.

I don't agree one bit with adhering to prior plans come renewal time.  Those adjusted on plans while pre-paid - they should be accommodated.  I am semi-certain the big bandwidth dingers are running torrents or TOR.  Always seems to be the story.  Terms of Service should prohibit such (that's the story in most shops).  Gives you abuse / terms matter to address with the unprofitable customers.

As always, it's no wonder why many companies have NO INTEREST in buying VPS customers.



MartinD said:


> @XFS_Duke - can you detail *exactly* what you purchased or acquired?


Since Duke hasn't graced us with his presence I'll chime in on this.

He was given, $0 purchase price, all VPS customers and all dedicated servers under GVH.  Any shared customers I do believe stayed with GVH/Jonny Spazz.

There was some stack of debt / IOU to vendor(s) that was transferred too.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2015)

... Just cause it is so damn funny:


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2015)

I prefer this one...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2015)

Is that Jonny?

Wow he has a ton of dollar bills.  I didn't think he'd be a great stripper but I guess he got me fooled.

What is that like 20 dollars worth of 1 dollar bills?


----------



## Amitz (May 18, 2015)

That's so funny! Does anyone have the original images without captions?

One could buy a lot of chewing gums from that handful of dollars!


----------



## MartinD (May 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> Since Duke hasn't graced us with his presence I'll chime in on this.
> 
> He was given, $0 purchase price, all VPS customers and all dedicated servers under GVH.  Any shared customers I do believe stayed with GVH/Jonny Spazz.
> 
> There was some stack of debt / IOU to vendor(s) that was transferred too.


That does change things slightly re that other thread.. and not in a good way for 'Duke'.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2015)

So literally a pump and dump.  Except instead of being paid actual money to Jonny instead he weasels his way out of it and hands all the problems to Duke.

Yep...  ok...


----------



## MartinD (May 18, 2015)

Well, if what drmike says is true, re 'There was some stack of debt / IOU to vendor(s) that was transferred too.' then what he's doing in that other thread is deplorable.


----------



## Amitz (May 18, 2015)

And I really thought that the AD is just a joke...

https://twitter.com/greenvaluehost/status/600092604101963777

I am sooo naive.


----------



## Francisco (May 18, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So literally a pump and dump.  Except instead of being paid actual money to Jonny instead he weasels his way out of it and hands all the problems to Duke.
> 
> Yep...  ok...


I think that's the worst part of it all. Jonny now has an ego going on of "even my turds are golden and people want". The same mistakes, etc, will happen soon enough since there's no way he'll stay out of the VPS market for very long. Someone will cut him a deep discount on a box or he'll come up with more plans but anything that's 'fair priced' is probably not going to sell well since he has a bad reputation it'll take a long time to clear it.

While it's likely he was just baiting people into spilling how many sales/week they get off WHT, he did make comments on LET's "cess pit" that WHT was very hit/miss for pickups, with it dying out "significantly" for at least a couple periods.

As for Tac/Duke, I'm not sure where he's getting new signups to pay anymore debt he might have incurred (overages, chargebacks, etc). The only sales posts/emails we've seen have been from people "hacking"/stealing the greenvaluehost database on Jonny's watch.

I still believe that the guy that "woops slipped in those emails" was given permission to do so since to this date no charges have been pressed nor has anyone pursued bans on the main forums, etc. It just comes off to me as everyone trying to get one last swig of rum before the ship fully capsizes.

Duke could probably still get out of things a few thousand bucks richer if he offloaded things to HVH for either a stack of account credit for his future ventures or some pocket change.

Francisco


----------



## tdale (May 18, 2015)

Fran,

You really think so? I think Duke bailing out jonny may have hurt more than help. I remember awhile ago i was messing around and i made a GVH ticket offering to buy jonny just to see what astronomical amount he would think "GVH" is worth. This was around the time the hammer came down the first time on LET for him. He wouldn't give a number and refused to sell. He boasted about how is company isnt worth "pennies" though. I guess i was wrong... Its worth dollars.

*shrugs*


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2015)

tdale said:


> Fran,
> 
> You really think so? I think Duke bailing out jonny may have hurt more than help. I remember awhile ago i was messing around and i made a GVH ticket offering to buy jonny just to see what astronomical amount he would think "GVH" is worth. This was around the time the hammer came down the first time on LET for him. He wouldn't give a number and refused to sell. He boasted about how is company isnt worth "pennies" though. I guess i was wrong... Its worth dollars.
> 
> *shrugs*


Nah.  It's not even worth pennies.  I mean he gave it away to Duke for free.  Oh wait...  I mean he's out of debt.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 12, 2015)

Alrighty, so it looks like GVH is still up and running. Are they out of debt already?


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Alrighty, so it looks like GVH is still up and running. Are they out of debt already?


Nope still owes HVH / CC multiple thousands.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 12, 2015)

drmike said:


> Nope still owes HVH / CC multiple thousands.



Wouldn't it be smart to pay off the debt instead of starting a company again? I mean, I would never buy from a vps company or anyone if I know they're in debt. Hell, look what happened K-MART for example, LOL.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Wouldn't it be smart to pay off the debt instead of starting a company again? I mean, I would never buy from a vps company or anyone if I know they're in debt. Hell, look what happened K-MART for example, LOL.


Just read a big expose on Kmart and the wealthy financial person behind the prior buy out... That company is just being parted out / liquidated for cash.

Sadly low end folks aren't paying debts without incurring more.  Not like this kid will go flip burgers, dig ditches or clean toilets like the rest of humanity does to make ends meet and live up to their obligations.


----------



## Hostwinds (Jun 17, 2015)

I was wondering what was happening with K-Marts. We don't have them much around NE Oklahoma but I have seen a few. Mostly just Walmart's crowding the area to keep all other companies out. Not a bad corporate plan but it does become annoying after a bit. I agree though, Paying off your debt is probably the smarter thing to do before starting back up.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm guessing he has realised that the more educated folks over here aren't buying his BS any longer.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 18, 2015)

From the looks of things lately no one should believe anything that has to do with the whole mess. This whole deal smells of bad fish and I for one am glad I have nothing to do with it. I am not sure what the players think is going to happen in the end but from the looks of it, it will not be good for any party involved.

As it stands right now if any of this has been done with the LEGAL owner of GVH signing off on it some one some where could be in for a rough ride. It will make no difference if he has signed a million pieces of paper saying nuggets can do as he wishes, the court will still not care one wit. At some point the Corp., or LLC., or what ever will be held responsible for this debacle.

In the end nuggets is a minor and can not enter into any legal contract period. He can not join the military, without parents consent, he can not get married, without parents consent. FFS he can not even get a DL without parents consent in most states.

GVH and its owner/board will, which should be on files some place, are the ones who have do these deals not nuggets. The customers and data are the asssets along with the domains and sites. So if the company goes under and files bankruptcy those have to be declared. When that happens is when all the shit hits the fan. If the company sells out, is bought out, same applies it has to be declared.

At some point this will come back to bite some one in arse.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah Nuggets has been the owner.  Some fall guy Lance on the paperwork for the adult role.  The IRS would have a field day with this.

These upstreams he used, they don't have legal contracts that will hold a glass of water.  Probably part of why playing the game of hot potato with GVH assets, customers, business and remaining over there mostly at CC.  They knew and other providers did too -  that they were selling to a minor and putting themselves in unenforceable legal standing position. These DCs do this all day long and segment is littered with young buyers and Donald Trump-likes entrepreneurs.

What's entertaining is that Nuggets could have incorporated an LLC in his home state of New Hampshire by himself.  They have no age limitations there.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah he could have but then he would have been the one in the hot seat not Lance. Yes Lance is the one who will ultimately lose in all of this because his name is the name on those papers. Not Nuggets, not mommy or daddy, not even the upstreams, but good old fall guy Lance.

It is a shame that this has happened it is really is when it could have all been prevented. All anyone had to do was say the majic word NO and it would have ended. There is no bottom line worth ruining lives over. I do not care how much money is involved, or how much rep you lose because of it.

In the end the it is just not worth any of it. As it stands now this all looks like a nuclear bomb site, and there might not be much anyone can do to salvage any of it. If it were left up to me I would dump the GVH brand down the shit hole and move clients to sustainable plans with in the prices they have paid. I know it would not be perfect but it would be better then trying to salvage what is here and losing everything because of it.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm catching up on all this drama with xFuse and GVH. Interesting stuff!


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jun 24, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Wouldn't it be smart to pay off the debt instead of starting a company again? I mean, I would never buy from a vps company or anyone if I know they're in debt. Hell, look what happened K-MART for example, LOL.


I'm just curious what you mean by this. Some providers rent dedicated servers or buy servers with agreements like NET 30 or something of that nature.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2015)

AuroraZero said:


> I would dump the GVH brand down the shit hole and move clients to sustainable plans with in the prices they have paid


Oh Jonny was told this many many times.

I doubt Tdale is burying the brand either.   It's sad to see it out there for sales inbound hopes.  The brand is entirely soiled and has been since??? Last fall at least.

Dunno, but CC/related have fondness for busted up bad rep brands and keeping their sites alive for more search shots.


----------

